# Orlando II Getaways



## disneymom1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just joined Interval International 3 days ago.  Looking to go to Orlando in October and looking to book a Getaway for one of the Marriotts.

Last year my friend booked us an October Getaway for $527 at Cypress Harbour.  

Right now a 2 bedroom at Marriott Grande Vista, Cypress Harbour and Harbour Lake is $632.  One bedroom is $232 (Grande Vista and Harbour Lake).  We are a family of 4, so we could fit into a one bedroom, but prefer 2 bedroom.  If we book a one bedroom, would Interval allow us to book a 2 bedroom for the price difference?  I am guessing not.

The Marriott 2 bedroom Sabal Palms and Royal Palms are $404. Would a two bedroom here be better than a 1 bedroom at Grande Vista?

I have 8 months before our vacation and don't mind checking often.  Does anyone have experience booking these Getaways?  Is it likely that prices may come down?  Should I wait?  We would prefer Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour, but it is just a preference.  Anyone stay at either of the Palms?  Why such a price difference?  

We will also need to add a night to the beginning or end of our trip, as we are staying 8 nights. We are Marriott Vacation club owners, so we would get a small discount over rack rates.

Any ideas/input would be GREATLY appreciated!  I am hoping someone here is more familiar with price trends.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 20, 2012)

> The Marriott 2 bedroom Sabal Palms and Royal Palms are $404. Would a two bedroom here be better than a 1 bedroom at Grande Vista?


I would definitely take the Palms, either one, over a 1 bedroom with a family of 4.  It's really a very nice place, and even though the units are older, the interiors are updated and very nice.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 20, 2012)

We've never stayed at Grand Vista but we did stay in a 2BR at Royal Palms and it was a HUGE, well maintained unit.  We would gladly stay there again (although there are still a ton of other places we want to try in Orlando).


----------



## capjak (Feb 20, 2012)

I would wait for a 2 bedroom in Grande Vista, esp if pools are important to you.  I own there and it is very nice and have stayed at sabal palms, cypress harbour and Lakeshore reserve.  Of course you can use the Marriott hotel pools but it is a little bit of a hike, I believe they have shuttles

I prefer:
Lakeshore
Grande Vista
Cypress Harobour

in that order


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2012)

Take the 2 bedroom @ the Palms and enjoy your vacation. If the Grande Vista were available now and at the same price I would grab Grande Vista in a heart beat. 

The pools at the Grande Vista resort are some of the best in the Marriott Vacation Club portfolio.

However. I feel you would enjoy either of these two fine resorts.


----------



## disneymom1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Right now a 2 bedroom unit at Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour is $632 for our October dates.  Do you think this rate will come down over the next few weeks/months?  I am not familiar with the price history of Getaways.  Thanks!


----------



## capjak (Feb 20, 2012)

disneymom1 said:


> Right now a 2 bedroom unit at Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour is $632 for our October dates.  Do you think this rate will come down over the next few weeks/months?  I am not familiar with the price history of Getaways.  Thanks!



I have gone to Orlando the last two years and have been able to exchange into Lakeshore reserve one year and Grande vista the other (lakeshore was not available).

That is a tough call, I have seen rates go down and than as inventory is taken go back up again as it gets closer to the date.  October is actually fairly busy time for the Marriott Grande Vista and is not always available within 30 days of arrival.


----------



## colamedia (Feb 20, 2012)

I've stayed at Royal Palms, Grande Vista, and Cypress Harbour.  

The 2nd bedroom in Royal Palms was a double bed and a single bed/daybed with hardly any room for anything else, you couldn't even open the wardrobe fully because of the side table.  Depending on the age of your 2 children, if you wanted both in the 2nd bedroom it could be a tight fit, but the rest of the unit was spacious and comfortable. It's a small resort so the pool will be very close regardless of where your are.  If you want a bigger pool you just go up to the hotel (regular shuttles (oversized golf carts) go up to the hotel.

2nd bedroom at Cypress Harbour, double bed and a fold out double sofa bed.  When the sofa bed is open there isn't much room for anything else.  I think you can only open the wardrobe if the sofabed is not open.

Grande Vista is HUGE.  The 2nd bedroom is often a lock off studio unit so it's HUGE, or it may just be a normal sized bedroom but probably better arranged than Cypress Harbour or Royal Palms. BUT if it's 2bedroom Royal Palms vs 1 bedroom Grande Vista, I'd go for the Royal Palms.  2bed Royal Palms vs 2bed Grande Vista, I'd go for Grande Vista. 

It all depends on the age of your children, if they need lots of space in the bedroom, if they will share a bed or must have their own bed.



Orlando Marriott Getaways usually have a bit of a price drop a bit under 6 months out, they usually start out very expensive, slowly come down, about 6months a noticeable drop, then usually a small price decrease, but generally not worth waiting for after you see the big drop.


----------



## momeason (Feb 20, 2012)

If you will have another confirmed reservation in the late summer, you probably will be able to get a bonus vacation in Orlando for $170. You would have to have another exchange reservation with II to get the bonus. PM me if you have or expect to have another II reservation before your Orlando trip.


----------



## jlp879 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would take what I could get now on Getaways as I've noticed the price increases the closer you get, plus the inventory decreases.  

I would ask how much time you are planning spending at the resort before choosing an one bedroom at GV or HL or the two bedroom Royal Palms.  What is more important to you, resort amenities or space?  If you are going to spend lots of time hanging around the resort during the day, then go for the great pools and kids activities.  Or is this just a place to crash at night?  Then any exchange will do.


----------



## disneymom1 (Feb 21, 2012)

colamedia said:


> Orlando Marriott Getaways usually have a bit of a price drop a bit under 6 months out, they usually start out very expensive, slowly come down, about 6months a noticeable drop, then usually a small price decrease, but generally not worth waiting for after you see the big drop.



THANK YOU!!  I think I will be a bit patient and watch II for a while.  I have 7+ months until we go.  I don't want to wait too long, but if I can save a $100 or so it would be worth it, as long as there is still good supply.  The advantage to Orlando is there seems to be a good supply of inventory and October is not peak season.  My twins are 7 years old so 2nd bedroom bedding is not a big deal.  I think I am going to hold out and see if I can get 2 bedroom at Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour.  We are staying 8 nights so we will need to add an additional night to the reservation.  

How do you know the big drop has occurred and to purchase?


----------



## disneymom1 (Feb 21, 2012)

momeason said:


> If you will have another confirmed reservation in the late summer, you probably will be able to get a bonus vacation in Orlando for $170. You would have to have another exchange reservation with II to get the bonus. PM me if you have or expect to have another II reservation before your Orlando trip.



Thank you for your advice.  We are new Marriott owners and our 1st use year is 2013, so no exchanges for this year.


----------



## DVB42 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have stayed at most of the Marriotts in the Orlando area and they are all very nice. You can not go wrong with Royal Palms. At $404, I would jump on it. It is not likely that it will drop further. The other Marriotts may drop some but to me it would not be worth the risk. Also, if you plan to spend much time at Disney, Royal Palm is a very close and easy drive.


----------



## colamedia (Mar 5, 2012)

disneymom1 said:


> How do you know the big drop has occurred and to purchase?


You can usually see it if you search the full year to view the Getaways.  If Getaways in April are close to what you see for October, price drop has happened.  When I look I can see that Grand Vista April Studios are close to the same price as Sept Studios, but mid-Oct Studios are a bit more, and mid-Oct 2 bedroom are a lot more than Sept 2 bedrooms.  You have to factor in any major holidays, (eg Thanksgiving weeks never get cheap).  I think the Oct ones will get cheaper over the next month - sometimes it can be a week at a time, sometimes it's the whole month.
Royal Palms I can see May-Sept 2 bedroom is almost twice as much as Oct 2 bedroom.

Though November (other than Thanksgiving) prices are almost the same as September.  Maybe October has become some special season in Orlando?


----------



## disneymom1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you!  I keep checking...waiting patiently.  A few days after we joined II the rates went up like $350-490/week for two bedrooms and have been holding steady!  I hope the price drops back down soon.  We are 7+ months away and availability seems good.  The nice thing about Orlando is there is nearly always hotels available, especially off season.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 7, 2012)

colamedia said:


> Though November (other than Thanksgiving) prices are almost the same as September.  Maybe October has become some special season in Orlando?



A lot of schools in the US have October breaks, plus both Universal/Disney have holloween parties(Disney less scary) during the month and Epcot Food & Wine Festival runs from end of September-early November.


----------



## disneymom1 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Booked Grande Vista!!*

Prices dropped!  Booked a 2 bedroom at Grande Vista for $582/wk mid-October (joined platinum Interval International - $50 off plus $25 off new member discount).

Since I have smaller kids, I would prefer a nonlockoff (no extra entrance and balcony).  Resort advised me to book with II and ask for 2 queens in the second bedroom, as that type of room is a dedicated 2 bedroom in building 77,78, 85 or 86. 

Resort looks awesome!  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## capjak (Mar 8, 2012)

Good Job.

I will be at Lakeshore Reserve Oct 12-20 for food and wine festival.

Grande Vista is a great resort and lots of activities going on, last year I stayed there and did the chocolate tasting and mixology for mojitos.

Enjoy!


----------



## colamedia (Mar 9, 2012)

Phew, glad to hear I wasn't handing out bad info  

I'm sure you'll love Grand Vista   One thing that probably should've been mentioned is it is high rise towers (most of the other Marriott's on Orlando are only 3 or 4 floors) - another reason to avoid a lock-off 2nd bedroom with it's own unsupervised balcony (the dedicated 2nd bedrooms I've seen didn't have balconies).


----------



## disneymom1 (Mar 9, 2012)

capjak said:


> Good Job.
> 
> I will be at Lakeshore Reserve Oct 12-20 for food and wine festival.
> 
> ...



We will be there almost the same time!  What is the chocolate tasting for mojitos?  Sounds interesting...

The past two trips to Disney we had some complete rainy wash out days.  Thank goodness for the resort activities to help entertain my kids!  3 TVs isn't bad, either.  

Any other resort activities a must do/recommended?  

Lakeshore Reserve looks awesome!  2013 is our first use year, so maybe I will try to see if I can get an exchange there next year!


----------



## susiequeve (Mar 11, 2012)

I would wait, last month I snagged a 2 bedroom Getaway at Grand Vista for $377 for June.  It was 4 months out.  I think a 1 bedroom would be cramped with 4 people.  Good Luck.


----------

